# new here/sad/need help



## vegangirl (Sep 12, 2003)

Hello.. I'm new here, but def. not new to the hell that is IBS..







I've had symptoms on and off for years.. I thought it was pretty much over with, but a few weeks ago it came back with a vengeance.. I don't get "D" much, but rather, 'sort of' constipated.. I go, but it always feels like i didn't get it all out.. and then i get this feeling that something is 'there' (like a hemorrhoid), but I've had many tests over the years, and nothing has ever been found.. I've developed my own theory that my colon is super sensitive and the discomfort/'something there feeling' is caused by not fully eliminating my bowels(?). I don't know.. I'm super frustrated now, as i just met an amazing guy and we're sickeningly in love.. I should be on top of the world.. happy and carefree.. but instead I'm afraid to go anywhere, or have him spend the night, as i always have this discomfort.. and then i start stressing over it, which only makes it worse.. I really don't want to go on medication, but i don't know what else to do... I'm stressed out ALL THE TIME. He knows about my condition, and is very understanding, but I can't help but feel horrible about it. We both took 2 days off work to take a trip to Montreal next week, and I'm afraid of going due to everything.. I feel like such a horrible girlfriend.. I don't want to screw things up, but at the same time I know it's not really my fault. I just don't know how to handle it/fix it.I've been vegetarian for 12 years, and have recently gone vegan for the second time.. I'm thinking maybe the elimination of dairy will help things? I've been eating fiber like crazy and drinking tons of water.. If you got this far, thank you for reading. I'd really appreciate any comments/suggestions/support. I'm so glad I found this board + know I'm not alone.


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

The thinkg that is upsetting, is you know you can't fix it. That's how I feel.Go on the mini-vacation anyway. Be sensative to what you eat while you're there and have fun. Sometimes a stress free weekend is all I need to make the symptoms feel better. If you do get sick on the vaca, explain to him. Isn't there a thrill of being in someone else's bathroom?







I recently gave up dairy too. It is helping more than I thought it would!


----------



## irrational_enigma (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey. Welcome to the BB and congrats on becoming vegan! I say take the trip and try to enjoy yourself! A break from stress and work may do you good. It sounds as if this guy is understanding and caring. On veganism, I have been vegan for a while and it has helped my symptoms more than any of the medications I have tried. I think it improves the IBS and overall health. (Not to mention the animals and environment!) I strongly recommend trying it. I also find that Peppermint Tea and Altoids help me a lot. Yoga may be good for you if you are triggered by stress. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## lnxchx1 (Aug 29, 2003)

hi vegangirl!i feel similar in terms of not wanting to take medication for IBS but.. i dont know how i would be if i didnt!







At the moment i just take antispasmodics (Mebeverine) and drink LOTS of peppermint tea and i find the tea helps alot with the pain and bloating. If you try it and it helps maybe you should take some with you on vacation? I usually take mine everywhere







Take care


----------



## betagirl (Oct 12, 2002)

Hey vegangirlJust want to say welcome to a fellow veg head. I have crohn's, so insoluble fiber (like raw veggies, fruit skins, etc) is BAD for me. Which makes my vegetarian diet a bit hard, but I'd rather eat what I like sometimes and put up wiht the pain I get later. Ironically red meat causes me more pain than the vegetables, so even more reason not to eat it. But I've stuck with it. I do eat fish and dairy though. I love cheese. Gotta have my cheese







Hope you get to feeling better soon!


----------



## vegangirl (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks for the replies everyone!I recently bought magnesium pills, as well as vitamin C and stool softeners.. I still need to find a good (read: easy) way to de-stress.. Hopefully I'll figure something out soon.Thanks again!


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Careful with the stool softeners - my doctor told me that those can be habit forming.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi vegangirl,I hope things get better for you. I know you're opposed to medications but remember that's always an option if things get very bad. I found that between changing my diet and going on medication, my IBS is relatively well controlled. I wish you luck with your vegan diet though-- I always admire people who can stick with something like that, I am very bad that way







. Perhaps the elimination of dairy will do you good!


----------

